# Christmas Haunted House Scene



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas for a scene in a hauted house that is Christmas based? The whole haunted house is based on holidays and the scene I am in charge of is Christmas so any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says, I love the Nightmare Before Christmas! That movie has tons of potential ideas for your cause! But if you need to get darker than that, I have a few ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about Santa slaughtering his reindeer? Or a Christmas tree with Halloween-related ornaments? Or perhaps Santa coming down the chimney and finding something unsavory waiting for him?

Nightmare before Christmas is always a good suggestion.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

A completely looking twisted and dark christmas like look except its not. All black and grey with Santa looking like a demonic being from hell!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wait, wait, I got it! Zombie ELVES!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

A man eating Christmas Tree (something like the plant in "Little Shop of Horrors"), with some creepy looking toys under it. Dolls without eyes, Teddy Bears with fangs...that sort of thing.


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

We for sure were thinking of a dummy with branches jabbed into him to resemble a christmas tree, and I was for sure thinking Nightmare Before Christmas Elements. And a demonic santa of course! wouldn't be the same without.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shivers* sounds creepy! christmas will never be the same!


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats what I've been telling myself! :ninja:


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Santa's Workshop could be set up as not very safe for the elves. Workplace accidents: missing limbs, squirting blood, elves caught in machinery, all for broken down toys that aren't quite right. Go even further if you wish and make it like a sweatshop, with the elves chained to their stations. You could even go all Misery and do a hobbling to keep an naughty elf from running away.

If you want cuter, Billy and Mandy had that great special where Santa Claus turned into a vampire. It's adorable and disturbing.

Or, if you want to geek out, I'd suggest pulling cues from the Futurama or Invader Zim schools of Santa Claus: Santa is evil and dangerous. He will mess you up. Best to bow down or face the wrath of his rocket gun/jolly boots of doom.


----------



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

Gothic creepy Christmas--- cross between Corpse Bride/NBC/a bit of Goosebumps --with a splash of the new Christmas Carol-------also a call to Tim Burton wouldn't hurt


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Two rotting corpses kissing under the misteltoe


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A few random ideas...people being eaten/attacked by giant gingerbread cookies, someone being hung/strangled by garland, stockings filled with body parts, electrocution while hangning lights, deranged snowman, carolers singing spooked-up versions of christmas carols (could be in traditional Dicken's style clothing with skull or otherwise scary faces), nutcracker going a little crazy with his sword, that's all I can come up with for now. Have fun!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've always wanted to do a twisted Christmas room ever since I saw Bump In The Night Productions' "Santa Claws" mask. http://shop.store.bumpinthenightproductions.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=santa

I envisioned a Christmas tree attached to the ceiling of the room with red lights and body parts hanging from it. I also thought about having "gifts" some smashed open with blood smeared on them with limbs and heads sticking of them.

The reason I haven't done this in my own haunt is I think the scene might emotional scar some of the kids that go through my haunt!
:googly:.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Spooky Santa I like it!


----------



## Mudbeast (Aug 14, 2009)

I did a room like that last year, It workd great. We had a bunch of slaughtered elves, an actor dressed as santa with a creepy mask sitting in a rocking chair with a cleever, a deer head on the wall, a tree with body parts from elves, the stockings by the fireplace had the big names on them, Freddy, Jason, Michael. For music I used the tales from the crypt christmas cd. I will post some pics this evening.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How scary is it supposed to be? Because I'd suggest live actors in Roman soldier garb, slaughtering first-borns, and dark looming angels with blaring horns, speaking prophecies and pointing to the exits. But that'd be a bit much for the kiddies.


----------



## jstein (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow lots of great ideas! as far as gore we do use blood to smear on stuff, but we do not go to far. This is a Parks & Recreation Department for a City function. So I mean scary is great, we just do not like to "gore it up" too much.


----------

